# Cannot type anything with my keyboard in GNOME Desktop Envir



## TeoEnMing (Apr 24, 2014)

Cannot type anything with my keyboard in GNOME Desktop Environment

Hi,

I have just installed FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE amd64 as a virtual machine/guest operating system under Oracle VM Virtualbox 4.3.10. My host operating system is Windows 8.1 64-bit.

I have just installed X server, Gnome, and gdm with the following commands:


```
# pkg install xorg
# pkg install gnome2
# pkg install nano
# nano /etc/fstab
proc           /proc       procfs  rw  0   0
# nano /etc/rc.conf
gdm_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"
```
The following command is to allow `startx` to be executed.

`# echo "/usr/local/bin/gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc`

To allow regular user to `su` to root,

`# pw groupmod wheel -m teo-en-ming`

I can still type in my password on the gdm login prompt. But after logging into the GNOME Desktop Environment, I cannot type anything with my keyboard! No characters appear on the screen. I can only use my mouse. I tried to reboot but every time the system boots into gdm. I also tried to enter Single User Mode, but I can't modify /etc/rc.conf as the root filesystem is mounted read only. What can I do?

I am looking forward to your reply.

Yours sincerely,

Teo En Ming


----------



## trh411 (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: Cannot type anything with my keyboard in GNOME Desktop E*



			
				TeoEnMing said:
			
		

> I also tried to enter Single User Mode, but I can't modify /etc/rc.conf as the root filesystem is mounted read only. What can I do?


When you boot into single user mode and are at the shell prompt, use the command `mount -u /` (for UFS) or `zfs set readonly=off zroot` (for ZFS) to change the / filesystem from -ro to -rw mode. That will allow you to edit /etc/rc.conf and other files in /. After you have made all your changes and are ready to reboot, enter the command `reboot`.


----------

